# quello che si dice di te/...quello che se ne dice



## StRiGnAdO

Buona sera a tutti:

a) _Tu non sei quello che mangi. Tu sei quello che *si dice *__*di te*_;
b) _Tu non sei quello che mangi. Tu sei quello che *se ne dice*._

Sono entrambe giuste?

Ecco il mio ragionamento grammaticale:

I) Il si (passivante/impersonale) diventa _se_ davanti a _ne_;
II) La particella _ne_, in questo caso, significa _di te._

Ho cercato questo tipo di incontro speciale fra il si passivante/impersonale e la particella _ne_, però non ho trovato molti risultati.
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao,


StRiGnAdO said:


> I) Il si (passivante/impersonale) diventa _se_ davanti a _ne_;


Giusto.


StRiGnAdO said:


> II) La particella _ne_, in questo caso, significa _di te._


No, perché "di te" non appartiene ai significati che "ne" può avere.

Attendiamo altre risposte.


----------



## ohbice

StRiGnAdO said:


> a) _Tu non sei quello che mangi. Tu sei quello che *si dice *__*di te*_;
> b) _Tu non sei quello che mangi. Tu sei quello che *se ne dice*._


Non sono un esperto di grammatica. Premesso questo, penso che dal punto di vista gramaticale tutte e due le versioni possano andare. Il problema è che la versione b) mi sembra non avere senso. O comunque mi sembra molto al di là dell'uso "normale" dell'italiano.
Anzi, andando un pochino più in là penso che *ne *e *tu *litighino tra loro. *ne *ha qualcosa di impersonale che *tu *non ha.
Sentiamo però cosa ne dicono gli esperti.


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> "di te" non appartiene ai significati che "ne" può avere.


Normalmente il pronome 'ne' (anche nell'accezione di luogo) si riferisce a qualcuno/qualcosa menzionato in 3a persona: di lui/di lei/di essi-e/di ciò - da quel luogo/da quei luoghi… e praticamente mai ad altre persone diverse dalla terza. Quindi secondo me ''se ne dice'' non può voler dire ''si dice di te''.
(Mi piace la frase di ohbice ''ne e tu litigano tra loro'').

Se invece la frase di partenza fosse 'Egli  è ciò che si dice di lui', in teoria la versione _Egli è ciò che se ne dice _sarebbe grammaticalmente corretta: ma si tratta di un modo di esprimersi assolutamente poco idiomatico.


----------



## lorenzos

- In paese tutti parlano di te.​- Davvero? Non ci posso credere.​- E invece, *ne* parlano tutti!​Questo *ne *significa *di te*?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> - In paese tutti parlano di te.​- Davvero? Non ci posso credere.​- E invece, *ne* parlano tutti!​Questo *ne *significa *di te*?


L'ultima frase (e invece ne parlano tutti) è colloquialmente comprensibile, ma secondo me è grammaticalmente scorretta in quel  contesto. Per me ''ne parlano tutti'' può significare solo ''tutti parlano di ciò/della cosa''. La frase giusta dovrebbe essere ''e invece, tutti parlano (proprio) di te''.


----------



## lorenzos

- Signor direttore, quando si tratta di promozioni lei non si ricorda mai di me.​- Non è vero, ho parlato *di te* anche ieri col presidente.​- Davvero?​- Sì, *ne* parliamo spesso.​Scusa @bearded perchè mai _grammaticalmente scorretta_?


----------



## ohbice

Per i motivi spiegati più sopra.
- Signor direttore, quando si tratta di promozioni lei non si ricorda mai di me.
- Non è vero, ho parlato *della cosa *anche ieri col presidente.
- Davvero?
- Sì, *ne* parliamo spesso. 

- Signor direttore, quando si tratta di promozioni lei non si ricorda mai di me.
- Non è vero, ho parlato *di te* anche ieri col presidente.
- Davvero?
- Sì, parliamo spesso *di te*.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> perchè mai _grammaticalmente scorretta_?


Concordo con ohbice.
La frase - isolata - non è grammaticalmente scorretta. Lo diventa secondo me in un contesto in cui ci vorrebbe ''di te'' al posto di ''ne''. Infatti io avevo scritto al #6 ''grammaticalmente scorretta in quel contesto''. È scorretta (inesistente) l'equivalenza ''ne=di te''.
Se, nel tuo dialogo del #7, per te va bene l'interpretazione ''Sì, parliamo spesso della cosa''.... contento tu...


----------



## StRiGnAdO

Buongiorno a tutti.
Grazie per il contributo di ognuno di voi. Ho capito definitivamente che il pronome _ne_ solo si usa con la terza persona.
Buona giornata a tutti. Cordiali saluti


----------



## lorenzos

ohbice said:


> Per i motivi spiegati più sopra.


E quali sarebbero?


bearded said:


> È scorretta (inesistente) l'equivalenza ''ne=di te''.


Scusa, hai un qualche riferimento? Io ho trovato:
Il ne è una particella pronominale. Può avere la funzione di: complemento di specificazione > sostituisce un pronome personale indiretto come di me, _*di te*_, di lui, di lei, di noi, di voi, di loro; sostituisce un dimostrativo come di questo, di questa, di quello, di quella 
pronomi tonici e dimostrativi che vengono sostituiti dall'atono "ne"
di me
*di te*
di lui, di lei, di esso, di essa
di noi
di voi
di loro, di essi. di esse
di questo, di questo che
di quello, di quello che
di ciò, di ciò che
_Esempi:
(05) Luigi mi ha parlato di te e di Maria —› mi ha parlato di voi —› me ne ha parlato._
Aggiungo:
- Ti ricordi di me?​- Si, me ne ricordo! (ne=di te)​- Laura! Stavamo proprio parlando di te.​- Chissà quante cattiverie!​- No, tranquilla, ne parlavamo bene.​


----------



## GabrielH

lorenzos said:


> Scusa, hai un qualche riferimento? Io ho trovato:


Ma resta sapere da dove hanno tratto questi esempi. Su Lo Zanichelli "ne" non ha l'accezione di "di te". Nemmeno sull'enciclopedia online Treccani si fa riferimento a "di te". Per di più quando studiavo il capitolo sul "ne" su La Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione non mi ricordo di aver visto quest'accezione. Ma forse su quest'ultima cosa mi sbaglio.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> hai un qualche riferimento?


Io ho trovato:



> 1. Il *ne* pronome sta per: *di lui, di      lei, di loro* e quindi per aggettivi possessivi di terza persona: suo, sua, loro.


(la particella Ne): Centro Studi italiani.

Ciò è confermato anche dall'  ''aula di lingue Zanichelli'' (vedi La particella NE | Zanichelli Aula di lingue).

Questi due siti mi sembrano affidabili/autorevoli.

PS. Vorrei anche aggiungere che 'ne' deriva dal Lat. _inde _(avverbio di luogo = da lì/da là). Questo non dimostra nulla, ma il passaggio semantico da ''da lì'' a ''da quella persona lì (da lui/lei)'' appare abbastanza naturale.
Etimologia : ne;


----------



## lorenzos

Mah... mi sembra di avere citato espressioni comuni, non capisco perché considerarle errate. Mi conforta di non essere il solo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

StRiGnAdO said:


> _Tu non sei quello che mangi. Tu sei quello che *se ne dice*._


Indipendentemente dalla correttezza o meno di "ne" per "di te"  il "ne" in questa frase può solo riferirsi a "quello che mangi", per cui il senso letterale sarebbe "sei quello che si dice di quello che mangi".


----------



## ohbice

lorenzos said:


> Mah... mi sembra di avere citato espressioni comuni, non capisco perché considerarle errate. Mi conforta di non essere il solo.


Io credo di essere una persona che usa un linguaggio piuttosto comune. Eppure, anche se forse io stesso non esiterei a usare alcune delle espressioni che hai indicate, mi rendo conto che nello scambio
- Laura! Stavamo proprio parlando di te.
- Chissà quante cattiverie!
- No, tranquilla, ne parlavamo bene.
Il *ne *sta per "parlavamo bene della cosa/persona", non per "parlavamo bene di te".


----------



## lorenzos

- Cosa dicono di me?
- Di te? Mi pare che ne parlino bene. (Non ne dicono che bene)
- Chi ti parlò di me?​- Me ne parlò Luigi.​


----------



## ohbice

Tutte frasi ampiamente probabili, e in generale ti sei spiegato ampiamente. Ma ciò non toglie che per me quegli esempi siano tutti sbagliati ;-)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> - Cosa dicono di me?
> - Di te? Mi pare che ne parlino bene. (Non ne dicono che bene)
> - Chi ti parlò di me?​- Me ne parlò Luigi.​


Per me sono frasi forse accettabili colloquialmente, però scorrette (matita blu a scuola ).


----------

